# Coastal Business Offers ChromaLuxe iPhone 6 Plastic Inserts



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

ChromaLuxe iPhone 6 plastic inserts, offered by Coastal Business Supplies, are a great way to create personalized custom phone covers. These gloss white composite inserts are made with ChromaLuxe HD plastic ensuring they will work with NFC- (near field communication) reliant technologies like ApplePay. 

The inserts can be used with plastic and rubber iPhone 6 cases. They must be printed using sublimation and work best with Artainium and Sublijet inks. Image Right sublimation paper also is recommended for best results. 

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

